# Christmas and New Year 2010



## noddynod (Nov 5, 2010)

Can you advise on any activities and events on from 21st December trough to 1st January for my family and me.
We have a young girl (2 years 6 months old) and want to meet santa and are open to suggestions for others days out and evening meals.

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Noddynod,

There are a lot of fun activities, especially for little children during the Holiday season. A lot of the hotels have tree lighting parties. I've been going to the one at the Media Rotana for the last couple of years and it's great!

Time Out Dubai will definitely come out with a listing within the next couple of weeks of all the different events taking place starting from Thanksgiving up until New Year's.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Check out all the gigantic christmas trees in the major malls. MoE and Dubai Mall have really impressive trees. Even I like them...

2. Wafi Mall - Meet Santa

3. Madinat Jumeirah - They have activities throughout December. I haven't been (just walked past) but would assume that you would most likely be able to meet Santa

4. On Christmas Day, all the major hotels have Santa and presents for the children.


----------

